# Chess board.



## degoose (Mar 20, 2009)

*How to make a wavy chess board..*

This project is not technically finished so I will not post as a project..
This part of the blog will deal with the cutting of arcs.
I basically used one of the patron jigs I developed to cut the end curves for a Baguette Board…this pivots on the circle cutting jig. 
Cut two lengths of contrasting or complimentary timbers… I of course chose Purple Heart and Silver Ash…
Silver Ash and Tasmanian Blackwood would have also been suitable… But if all you have is Walnut and Curly Maple or some other combination…maybe Bubinga and ???.... feel free to use them…these are cut to roughly 36 inches each…or use a few pieces to make the total. Just make sure the timber grain is similar in all pieces if you can't use a single piece.
.


Then by placing a piece of timber next to the fence as a spacer.. centre the blank… cut to 45 mm [regulation size for the chess board square.]. A nail is driven in at 45 mm as a stop for the cutting blank..

.

Cut the first curve of the end of the blank … and then move it to the stop and cut again..





Cut all the "squares'' of one color…. remembering to leave every forth piece with a straight edge at one end.[this is for the side..]. Then cut all the ''squares" of the other color… again with one piece in four with a straight side on the end.

*NOTE*
Eight "squares'' of one timber will have a concave end and 3 straight sides and eight of the other timber will be convex.

Assemble with alternating pieces. Rotate the curve direction on each row..


Glue up , sand and apply finish…

.

.



In the next installment I will be making a border for the chess board… still contemplating what I will actually do with this to keep to the theme of one slight curve and some straight lines too.


----------



## hooky (Apr 25, 2009)

degoose said:


> *How to make a wavy chess board..*
> 
> This project is not technically finished so I will not post as a project..
> This part of the blog will deal with the cutting of arcs.
> ...


brilliant of course

but you have come up with a new thing for me to try and i havent picked up my table saw to try all the other things yet

am i ever going to catch up with the larry project

I hate falling behind its so hard to catch up later LOL

Hooky


----------



## moshel (Apr 25, 2008)

degoose said:


> *How to make a wavy chess board..*
> 
> This project is not technically finished so I will not post as a project..
> This part of the blog will deal with the cutting of arcs.
> ...


cute, although i like your original wavy board better (with the double bandsaw cuts and glueup).
any tips on gluing this monster? probably twou cleats in 90 degrees and some clamps, but putting glue on 64 squares in 10 minutes seems a bit stressful…


----------



## ellen35 (Jan 1, 2009)

degoose said:


> *How to make a wavy chess board..*
> 
> This project is not technically finished so I will not post as a project..
> This part of the blog will deal with the cutting of arcs.
> ...


Larry,
You make it look so logical and easy! Yeesch… I can't imagine that it easy but logical makes perfect sense.
Ellen


----------



## mattg (May 6, 2008)

degoose said:


> *How to make a wavy chess board..*
> 
> This project is not technically finished so I will not post as a project..
> This part of the blog will deal with the cutting of arcs.
> ...


Pretty neat!! It's all about the jigs!!


----------



## aflixa (Sep 15, 2009)

degoose said:


> *How to make a wavy chess board..*
> 
> This project is not technically finished so I will not post as a project..
> This part of the blog will deal with the cutting of arcs.
> ...


Very nice work. As always, interesting use of the circular jig and patron jigs, very creative. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Porosky (Mar 10, 2009)

degoose said:


> *How to make a wavy chess board..*
> 
> This project is not technically finished so I will not post as a project..
> This part of the blog will deal with the cutting of arcs.
> ...


Cool Larry! Thanks.


----------



## getneds (Mar 18, 2009)

degoose said:


> *How to make a wavy chess board..*
> 
> This project is not technically finished so I will not post as a project..
> This part of the blog will deal with the cutting of arcs.
> ...


nice explanation. I got a friend who want to know how to do this. He dont have a computer, So I'll print this for him

thanx


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

degoose said:


> *How to make a wavy chess board..*
> 
> This project is not technically finished so I will not post as a project..
> This part of the blog will deal with the cutting of arcs.
> ...


This is sort of how my square chess boards turn out.


----------



## woodworm (Jul 27, 2008)

degoose said:


> *How to make a wavy chess board..*
> 
> This project is not technically finished so I will not post as a project..
> This part of the blog will deal with the cutting of arcs.
> ...


Cool jig, nicely done!


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

degoose said:


> *How to make a wavy chess board..*
> 
> This project is not technically finished so I will not post as a project..
> This part of the blog will deal with the cutting of arcs.
> ...


Larry: A great looking board.

A very nice jig setup


----------



## woodsmithshop (Sep 10, 2008)

degoose said:


> *How to make a wavy chess board..*
> 
> This project is not technically finished so I will not post as a project..
> This part of the blog will deal with the cutting of arcs.
> ...


as usual Larry, a very great looking board, I am curious though, how would it look if the edges were also curvy?
is there some reason not to?


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

degoose said:


> *How to make a wavy chess board..*
> 
> This project is not technically finished so I will not post as a project..
> This part of the blog will deal with the cutting of arcs.
> ...


Wavy Larry? Sounds right to me. Another favorited project. You and David are keeping me well supplied with future projects to try if I last that long! Great blog for a great technique Larry. I am sure that there a lot of LJ'ers out there including myself who really appreciate you sharing your fantastic ideas and skills. Thank you!


----------



## rrdesigns (Sep 4, 2009)

degoose said:


> *How to make a wavy chess board..*
> 
> This project is not technically finished so I will not post as a project..
> This part of the blog will deal with the cutting of arcs.
> ...


So do you have a separate shed to house all your jigs? Can I come visit and raid it?


----------



## vegeta (Mar 10, 2009)

degoose said:


> *How to make a wavy chess board..*
> 
> This project is not technically finished so I will not post as a project..
> This part of the blog will deal with the cutting of arcs.
> ...


that looks cool i will have a go at this after i finish the 3 items i am making now 
thanks for sharing this with us


----------



## PurpLev (May 30, 2008)

degoose said:


> *How to make a wavy chess board..*
> 
> This project is not technically finished so I will not post as a project..
> This part of the blog will deal with the cutting of arcs.
> ...


very cool Larry, hopefully this will help some people with their chess moves as well…


----------



## dustbunny (May 18, 2009)

degoose said:


> *How to make a wavy chess board..*
> 
> This project is not technically finished so I will not post as a project..
> This part of the blog will deal with the cutting of arcs.
> ...


Glue up ?
Do you glue up in rows ? Squares of blocks ?
You know glue ups are a problem for me…so I need to know the best approach.

Thanks for the blog…I have a circle jig ready and waiting….maybe tomorrow….

Lisa


----------



## RjGall (Jun 16, 2008)

degoose said:


> *How to make a wavy chess board..*
> 
> This project is not technically finished so I will not post as a project..
> This part of the blog will deal with the cutting of arcs.
> ...


Love it!! Now this is how a chess board should look . Has anyone told you what a great asset you are to the LJs community !

Love your Projects and How to Blogs keep them coming !


----------



## mikethetermite (Jun 16, 2009)

degoose said:


> *How to make a wavy chess board..*
> 
> This project is not technically finished so I will not post as a project..
> This part of the blog will deal with the cutting of arcs.
> ...


For us that are millimeter challenged that is 45 millimeters =1.7716535433 inches.
Larry has given us enough projects for the next 10 years.
Thanks Larry.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

degoose said:


> *How to make a wavy chess board..*
> 
> This project is not technically finished so I will not post as a project..
> This part of the blog will deal with the cutting of arcs.
> ...


Thanks for the post. WOW!! )


----------



## dustbunny (May 18, 2009)

degoose said:


> *How to make a wavy chess board..*
> 
> This project is not technically finished so I will not post as a project..
> This part of the blog will deal with the cutting of arcs.
> ...


Hey Larry,
I couldn't wait, knocked it out rather quickly this afternoon. Glue up tomorrow.
I used bloodwood and hard maple….



Thanks : )

Lisa


----------



## Splinterman (Mar 13, 2009)

degoose said:


> *How to make a wavy chess board..*
> 
> This project is not technically finished so I will not post as a project..
> This part of the blog will deal with the cutting of arcs.
> ...


Hey Larry,
Sweet job mate.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

degoose said:


> *How to make a wavy chess board..*
> 
> This project is not technically finished so I will not post as a project..
> This part of the blog will deal with the cutting of arcs.
> ...


Always a pleasure, your blogs are well done with ingenious designs and techniques Thanks Mate can't wait the rest off the story.


----------



## matt1970 (Mar 28, 2007)

degoose said:


> *How to make a wavy chess board..*
> 
> This project is not technically finished so I will not post as a project..
> This part of the blog will deal with the cutting of arcs.
> ...


man these are sooo cool…you keep amazing me…


----------



## degoose (Mar 20, 2009)

degoose said:


> *How to make a wavy chess board..*
> 
> This project is not technically finished so I will not post as a project..
> This part of the blog will deal with the cutting of arcs.
> ...


Hey that looks just like mine… sounds like a joke I heard once… not for repeating here though…
I think you have knocked that out very quickly indeed… now the fun part….. glue up… move quickly…
don't forget to trim the Square ends to match all along the side…

Fun and Logical…
Larry


----------



## vegeta (Mar 10, 2009)

degoose said:


> *How to make a wavy chess board..*
> 
> This project is not technically finished so I will not post as a project..
> This part of the blog will deal with the cutting of arcs.
> ...


nice job lisa can we (me) see a picture of your version of the jig you made 
thanks


----------



## dustbunny (May 18, 2009)

degoose said:


> *How to make a wavy chess board..*
> 
> This project is not technically finished so I will not post as a project..
> This part of the blog will deal with the cutting of arcs.
> ...


Eddy,
If you look closely at the top of the picture, in the white out portion,
you can see it is just a piece of wood with plywood at 90 deg at side and end.
The center of the piece to be cut was marked on the jig,
Set a nail pivot at more than 3" on jigs marked centerline,
My band saw has a wood top secure on the table with holes along the cut line (90 deg to front of blade)
for the jig nail to spin on.
put it in 3" hole loaded my piece and pivoted the jig through the blade.
The first cut whacks off the extra length of the jig. I did put a nail on my base as a stop for length of cut.
If this isn't clear I'll snap a better pic.

Larry- the glue up went okay. I think next time I may do it in rows first to see if it is easier for me.
will post the final project later. And thanks again….

Lisa


----------



## vegeta (Mar 10, 2009)

degoose said:


> *How to make a wavy chess board..*
> 
> This project is not technically finished so I will not post as a project..
> This part of the blog will deal with the cutting of arcs.
> ...


thanks lisa i kinda understand but i mosty build off pictures always been like that 
a picture would help a lot 
again thanks


----------



## huff (May 28, 2009)

degoose said:


> *How to make a wavy chess board..*
> 
> This project is not technically finished so I will not post as a project..
> This part of the blog will deal with the cutting of arcs.
> ...


That's a great board….....All you need is wavy checkers!........just a thought. lol.


----------



## bigike (May 25, 2009)

degoose said:


> *How to make a wavy chess board..*
> 
> This project is not technically finished so I will not post as a project..
> This part of the blog will deal with the cutting of arcs.
> ...


wow I hate when I miss something as nice as this, great job.


----------



## degoose (Mar 20, 2009)

*Boards and Pieces..*

This morning I went to the local markets for my egg and bacon roll breakfast … mmm mmmm

And to say Hi to my mates Col and Ken…which I did..

There I met a man who is making chess sets.. and boards… but not from timber… they are some type of stone … plaster made with a mold… any way they are not too shabby…

I told him I make timber chess boards… but that I was looking for the pieces….. I have wooden hand carved pieces from India and some glass pieces… and even some shot glasses with the pieces painted on…

Well I was impressed… so I bought a set…

http://w662.photobucket.com/pbwidget.swf?pbwurl=http%3A%2F%2Fw662.photobucket.com%2Falbums%2Fuu349%2Fdegoose%2F17bec5af.pbw
He then told me he was looking for someone to make a board for his biggest set... or maybe a chess table...

This sounds promising... so we exchanged cards... some times you just get lucky...sometimes you make you own luck...

Back to the workshop and .... straight into making a board with squares 70 mm on each side... [about 2 3/4 inch]

Makes for a massive board... more tomorrow...


----------



## BritBoxmaker (Feb 1, 2010)

degoose said:


> *Boards and Pieces..*
> 
> This morning I went to the local markets for my egg and bacon roll breakfast … mmm mmmm
> 
> ...


Hmm. I wonder if the curve of the board would be enough to throw a chess master? Only then would I have a chance. Good board, Larry.


----------



## alba (Jul 31, 2010)

degoose said:


> *Boards and Pieces..*
> 
> This morning I went to the local markets for my egg and bacon roll breakfast … mmm mmmm
> 
> ...


Like the Lewis Chess Pieces.

The company that makes the moulds has a great selection.

Jamie


----------



## Cantputjamontoast (Jan 1, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Boards and Pieces..*
> 
> This morning I went to the local markets for my egg and bacon roll breakfast … mmm mmmm
> 
> ...


nice work!


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

degoose said:


> *Boards and Pieces..*
> 
> This morning I went to the local markets for my egg and bacon roll breakfast … mmm mmmm
> 
> ...


Nice Larry.


----------



## jbertelson (Sep 26, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Boards and Pieces..*
> 
> This morning I went to the local markets for my egg and bacon roll breakfast … mmm mmmm
> 
> ...


Would you say that board gives the game a new twist?

Nice looking board and pieces.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

degoose said:


> *Boards and Pieces..*
> 
> This morning I went to the local markets for my egg and bacon roll breakfast … mmm mmmm
> 
> ...


I hope the King doesn't loose his surfs in that maze ;-)) Nice one Larry!!


----------



## lanwater (May 14, 2010)

degoose said:


> *Boards and Pieces..*
> 
> This morning I went to the local markets for my egg and bacon roll breakfast … mmm mmmm
> 
> ...


Those curvy board will definitelymake me loose my focus. 
Make sure you don't use the drunken board.


----------



## LeeJ (Jul 4, 2007)

degoose said:


> *Boards and Pieces..*
> 
> This morning I went to the local markets for my egg and bacon roll breakfast … mmm mmmm
> 
> ...


Very nice set and board.

Lee


----------



## degoose (Mar 20, 2009)

*Making the board..*

From yesterdays post you know that I have a new friend.. he makes chess pieces… and I am making a chess board for him… it has to be larger than the standard international size.. which is 45 mm [1 3/4 inches] per side of each square…

This new board is made from Queensland Maple [flindersia brayleyana] and Silver Ash [flindersia shottiana].. and the squares have been beefed up to 70 mm [2 3/4 inches.]









First step .. rip and dress to size… I am actually making two boards… one at 70 mm and the other at 55 mm for the new pieces.. this one is Qld Maple and Camphor Laurel [cinnamomum camphora]









Glue and clamp.. notice the glue I use is TiteBond III









This is not a full tutorial on making a board… so

Cross cut and rotate and glue and clamp… and…









Use cauls to ensure the sides are straight.. hence the squares will all line up..









This shot shows the two together for size comparison.

And the trademark teaser…









What will it be????


----------



## Beginningwoodworker (May 5, 2008)

degoose said:


> *Making the board..*
> 
> From yesterdays post you know that I have a new friend.. he makes chess pieces… and I am making a chess board for him… it has to be larger than the standard international size.. which is 45 mm [1 3/4 inches] per side of each square…
> 
> ...


Nice work, Larry.


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Making the board..*
> 
> From yesterdays post you know that I have a new friend.. he makes chess pieces… and I am making a chess board for him… it has to be larger than the standard international size.. which is 45 mm [1 3/4 inches] per side of each square…
> 
> ...


how about a bad around the outside of purple heart…..


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Making the board..*
> 
> From yesterdays post you know that I have a new friend.. he makes chess pieces… and I am making a chess board for him… it has to be larger than the standard international size.. which is 45 mm [1 3/4 inches] per side of each square…
> 
> ...


these chess boards are always fun larry…ive made a few myself and enjoy using different woods to get different looks…using the cauls is a good idea also..alignment is very desirable…


----------



## BigTiny (Jun 29, 2010)

degoose said:


> *Making the board..*
> 
> From yesterdays post you know that I have a new friend.. he makes chess pieces… and I am making a chess board for him… it has to be larger than the standard international size.. which is 45 mm [1 3/4 inches] per side of each square…
> 
> ...


I'm gonna have to make one of these myself now, eh Larry?

I figure on doing mine with marquetry and about standard size. Just have to give some thought to a nice border design that adds to the look without being distracting. Maybe just a solid wood "frame"?


----------



## LeeJ (Jul 4, 2007)

degoose said:


> *Making the board..*
> 
> From yesterdays post you know that I have a new friend.. he makes chess pieces… and I am making a chess board for him… it has to be larger than the standard international size.. which is 45 mm [1 3/4 inches] per side of each square…
> 
> ...


Looks good Larry.

Lee


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Making the board..*
> 
> From yesterdays post you know that I have a new friend.. he makes chess pieces… and I am making a chess board for him… it has to be larger than the standard international size.. which is 45 mm [1 3/4 inches] per side of each square…
> 
> ...


So that's why my woodworking is so poor! I haven't been using Titebond lll. Well, actually I have, but I'm not sure it has helped much. At least my projects are waterproof. Regardless Larry, I know that if I keep reading your blogs I will eventually be a better woodworker, Titebond lll or not!


----------



## degoose (Mar 20, 2009)

*Having opposite grains.*

When making a traditional chess board from timber, the two different timbers are cut into 4 boards each… glued together in alternating stripes and then cross cut and rotated and reglued to make the checker design.. This also gives the squares the same direction of grain pattern.

I know that most people shy away from cutting all the squares and then gluing up each piece … but as most of you will know, I have had much practice and for me it is no more difficult than glueing two boards together..

Doing it this way enables me to have opposite grain orientation..









I trialled this today with just one species of timber…









I selected the highly figured and coloured pieces of Camphor Laurel for the darker squares and as a contrast some very plain and indistinctive pieces as well..Each piece is 55 mm [2 1/4 inch] on each side.. The finished board is just over 25 mm [1 inch] thick.


----------



## gfixler (Feb 21, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Having opposite grains.*
> 
> When making a traditional chess board from timber, the two different timbers are cut into 4 boards each… glued together in alternating stripes and then cross cut and rotated and reglued to make the checker design.. This also gives the squares the same direction of grain pattern.
> 
> ...


Very pretty, Larry! The cutting board I did for mom had 132 blocks in it, only about 2x a chess board, but it took me HOURS of hard work. I appreciate your skills and your speed!


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

degoose said:


> *Having opposite grains.*
> 
> When making a traditional chess board from timber, the two different timbers are cut into 4 boards each… glued together in alternating stripes and then cross cut and rotated and reglued to make the checker design.. This also gives the squares the same direction of grain pattern.
> 
> ...


Larry, You mean you rip two pieces of one color, then cross cut 2 pieces of the other and glue them up ?


----------



## Splinterman (Mar 13, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Having opposite grains.*
> 
> When making a traditional chess board from timber, the two different timbers are cut into 4 boards each… glued together in alternating stripes and then cross cut and rotated and reglued to make the checker design.. This also gives the squares the same direction of grain pattern.
> 
> ...


Hey Larry,
Looking good mate.


----------



## BigTiny (Jun 29, 2010)

degoose said:


> *Having opposite grains.*
> 
> When making a traditional chess board from timber, the two different timbers are cut into 4 boards each… glued together in alternating stripes and then cross cut and rotated and reglued to make the checker design.. This also gives the squares the same direction of grain pattern.
> 
> ...


If your boards get any nicer, they are going to distract the players from their game.


----------



## LeeJ (Jul 4, 2007)

degoose said:


> *Having opposite grains.*
> 
> When making a traditional chess board from timber, the two different timbers are cut into 4 boards each… glued together in alternating stripes and then cross cut and rotated and reglued to make the checker design.. This also gives the squares the same direction of grain pattern.
> 
> ...


I love the wood in this one.

Very nice.

Lee


----------



## moshel (Apr 25, 2008)

degoose said:


> *Having opposite grains.*
> 
> When making a traditional chess board from timber, the two different timbers are cut into 4 boards each… glued together in alternating stripes and then cross cut and rotated and reglued to make the checker design.. This also gives the squares the same direction of grain pattern.
> 
> ...


dont you get the same effect if you cut the boards one across the grain and one with the grain?


----------



## Eagle1 (Jan 4, 2010)

degoose said:


> *Having opposite grains.*
> 
> When making a traditional chess board from timber, the two different timbers are cut into 4 boards each… glued together in alternating stripes and then cross cut and rotated and reglued to make the checker design.. This also gives the squares the same direction of grain pattern.
> 
> ...


Great looking board Larry:


----------



## tdv (Dec 29, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Having opposite grains.*
> 
> When making a traditional chess board from timber, the two different timbers are cut into 4 boards each… glued together in alternating stripes and then cross cut and rotated and reglued to make the checker design.. This also gives the squares the same direction of grain pattern.
> 
> ...


Larry do you get any crossgrain movement on these pieces which could break the glue joint? or are the pieces too thin? I'd be interested to know,beautiful contrast by the way


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

degoose said:


> *Having opposite grains.*
> 
> When making a traditional chess board from timber, the two different timbers are cut into 4 boards each… glued together in alternating stripes and then cross cut and rotated and reglued to make the checker design.. This also gives the squares the same direction of grain pattern.
> 
> ...


Love the grain in the Laurel.


----------



## Pawky (Sep 22, 2010)

degoose said:


> *Having opposite grains.*
> 
> When making a traditional chess board from timber, the two different timbers are cut into 4 boards each… glued together in alternating stripes and then cross cut and rotated and reglued to make the checker design.. This also gives the squares the same direction of grain pattern.
> 
> ...


Very gorgeous, the corners and all match up perfectly. That is a very pretty wood


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Having opposite grains.*
> 
> When making a traditional chess board from timber, the two different timbers are cut into 4 boards each… glued together in alternating stripes and then cross cut and rotated and reglued to make the checker design.. This also gives the squares the same direction of grain pattern.
> 
> ...


The camphor laurel really rocks Larry. Great looking chess board.


----------



## jbertelson (Sep 26, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Having opposite grains.*
> 
> When making a traditional chess board from timber, the two different timbers are cut into 4 boards each… glued together in alternating stripes and then cross cut and rotated and reglued to make the checker design.. This also gives the squares the same direction of grain pattern.
> 
> ...


Very nice, I don't play chess anymore, but it would be fun to make and give to someone that does.

Thanks for the tutorial…......

Jim


----------



## Kristoffer (Aug 5, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Having opposite grains.*
> 
> When making a traditional chess board from timber, the two different timbers are cut into 4 boards each… glued together in alternating stripes and then cross cut and rotated and reglued to make the checker design.. This also gives the squares the same direction of grain pattern.
> 
> ...


Larry, I think that what Jim is trying to say is that you should send me this chess board (since I still play chess). Or, he wants to make one and send it to me;-)
Great looking board! Thank you for posting it.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

degoose said:


> *Having opposite grains.*
> 
> When making a traditional chess board from timber, the two different timbers are cut into 4 boards each… glued together in alternating stripes and then cross cut and rotated and reglued to make the checker design.. This also gives the squares the same direction of grain pattern.
> 
> ...


Check M8 well done


----------



## mattg (May 6, 2008)

degoose said:


> *Having opposite grains.*
> 
> When making a traditional chess board from timber, the two different timbers are cut into 4 boards each… glued together in alternating stripes and then cross cut and rotated and reglued to make the checker design.. This also gives the squares the same direction of grain pattern.
> 
> ...


COOL!


----------



## lanwater (May 14, 2010)

degoose said:


> *Having opposite grains.*
> 
> When making a traditional chess board from timber, the two different timbers are cut into 4 boards each… glued together in alternating stripes and then cross cut and rotated and reglued to make the checker design.. This also gives the squares the same direction of grain pattern.
> 
> ...


Great pattern choice. I am pretty sure the glue up will be a pain for me.

I would love to see the colors after the wood aged a little.


----------



## Beginningwoodworker (May 5, 2008)

degoose said:


> *Having opposite grains.*
> 
> When making a traditional chess board from timber, the two different timbers are cut into 4 boards each… glued together in alternating stripes and then cross cut and rotated and reglued to make the checker design.. This also gives the squares the same direction of grain pattern.
> 
> ...


Nice looking Chess board!


----------



## degoose (Mar 20, 2009)

*Progress... out of the clamps...*

I have taken both chess boards out of the clamps and run them through the Jet Drum Sander..

Here is the small one… 55 mm squares of Queensland Maple and Camphor Laurel









Next is the 70 mm squares board from Queensland Maple and Silver Ash..









And remember the teaser…

Here I have both of the teasers… they were left over from the crosscutting… I got 9 slices and only need 8..

I cut and reglued to make 4 by 2 squares and then resawed and reglued… then sanded….









I am thinking maybe the tops of some new boxes…


----------



## rance (Sep 30, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Progress... out of the clamps...*
> 
> I have taken both chess boards out of the clamps and run them through the Jet Drum Sander..
> 
> ...


degoose, maybe I'm way off, yes I AM way off(in the head) but you say the squares are 55mm. With 8 across, that would make this smaller one only1.75" across. Are you making miniature chess sets? Nice job btw.

Rance (confused)


----------



## ajosephg (Aug 25, 2008)

degoose said:


> *Progress... out of the clamps...*
> 
> I have taken both chess boards out of the clamps and run them through the Jet Drum Sander..
> 
> ...


Dear confused:

Your decimal point if off one place. There are 25.4 mm per inch.


----------



## Pawky (Sep 22, 2010)

degoose said:


> *Progress... out of the clamps...*
> 
> I have taken both chess boards out of the clamps and run them through the Jet Drum Sander..
> 
> ...


Even if Rance is off, I think it is a challenge for degoose to undertake and make a mini chess set


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Progress... out of the clamps...*
> 
> I have taken both chess boards out of the clamps and run them through the Jet Drum Sander..
> 
> ...


I like the idea of mini chess. You don't have to think as hard when you play. I've wanted to make a chess board for awhile now, but my son just recently asked me to make him a backgammon board. Go figure!


----------



## Kristoffer (Aug 5, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Progress... out of the clamps...*
> 
> I have taken both chess boards out of the clamps and run them through the Jet Drum Sander..
> 
> ...


I'm really excited to see the whole set (well, both sets) come together. 
I've really been wanting to make a chess board, if not a set, but I honestly think that I need a little more time in the shop before I take on such a task.


----------



## degoose (Mar 20, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Progress... out of the clamps...*
> 
> I have taken both chess boards out of the clamps and run them through the Jet Drum Sander..
> 
> ...


I may have been a bit obtuse… each square… of each timber… that is all 64 squares… per board.. is either 55 mm [2 1/4 inch]or 70 mm [2 3/4 inch] square… making the small one 440 mm or just under 18 inches across and the large one 560 mm or just over 22 inches wide..
Hope this goes a little way to unconfuse some..


----------



## BigTiny (Jun 29, 2010)

degoose said:


> *Progress... out of the clamps...*
> 
> I have taken both chess boards out of the clamps and run them through the Jet Drum Sander..
> 
> ...


Maybe boxes to hold the pieces for the boards that you don't build a drawer under?


----------



## Beginningwoodworker (May 5, 2008)

degoose said:


> *Progress... out of the clamps...*
> 
> I have taken both chess boards out of the clamps and run them through the Jet Drum Sander..
> 
> ...


Nice chess board, Larry.


----------



## degoose (Mar 20, 2009)

*Whats next?*

Well today I intend to make the frames for all the chess boards… I think I have… no … I know I have 5 boards needing frames… and a few of them will have a box made under to contain a drawer to store the pieces…

The largest will be fitted to a table… with a drawer.. I have in mind tapered legs… not sure…maybe…we will see..

So it is off to the workshop… after I have my morning coffee… to make some sawdust…

I think the frames should contrast to the actual boards..and maybe have a little embellishment … surely a stripe of purple heart and silver ash would not be amiss….

Later… should have some photos for you by this afternoon…

Stay tuned..


----------



## DaddyZ (Jan 28, 2010)

degoose said:


> *Whats next?*
> 
> Well today I intend to make the frames for all the chess boards… I think I have… no … I know I have 5 boards needing frames… and a few of them will have a box made under to contain a drawer to store the pieces…
> 
> ...


Sounds Interesting !!


----------



## lanwater (May 14, 2010)

degoose said:


> *Whats next?*
> 
> Well today I intend to make the frames for all the chess boards… I think I have… no … I know I have 5 boards needing frames… and a few of them will have a box made under to contain a drawer to store the pieces…
> 
> ...


How about some pieces of chess cut in half onlaid to the leg or some kind of carving. 
Maybe the whole lkeg carved as a piece of chess. That will probably sell well.


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Whats next?*
> 
> Well today I intend to make the frames for all the chess boards… I think I have… no … I know I have 5 boards needing frames… and a few of them will have a box made under to contain a drawer to store the pieces…
> 
> ...


Standing by mate.


----------



## Danal (Apr 21, 2012)

degoose said:


> *Whats next?*
> 
> Well today I intend to make the frames for all the chess boards… I think I have… no … I know I have 5 boards needing frames… and a few of them will have a box made under to contain a drawer to store the pieces…
> 
> ...


Good stuff! I make handmade beer mugs and looking to expand my designs plus I have alot of cutoffs needing a place in art. I'll try this and post my project. Thanks


----------



## degoose (Mar 20, 2009)

*Progress on the border...*

Here be a few photographs on a border design for one of the chess boards.

This board is NSW Rosewood and Camphor Laurel

The border was made by cutting triangles of NSW Rosewood and Silver Ash and laminating them between strips of Camphor Laurel and Queensland Maple..alternating the colors..


















Then it was a matter of making a lip in some Rosewood and glueing the Triangular feature to the solid rosewood and mitre cutting the corners… this is actually harder than you might think…
I forgot to make sure that the triangles did not move too much thereby making the lengths different.
You will see in the following photo that the white triangles do not quite line up… oh well something new I have learned to be aware of..



















I am thinking of adding yet another layer of Camphor on the outside of the frame..


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Progress on the border...*
> 
> Here be a few photographs on a border design for one of the chess boards.
> 
> ...


its a beauty…love the whole thing…i do however think that adding more might be to much…just a thought…what you have on there now is really nice….keep plugin away mate…grizz


----------



## therookie (Aug 29, 2010)

degoose said:


> *Progress on the border...*
> 
> Here be a few photographs on a border design for one of the chess boards.
> 
> ...


very nice


----------



## PurpLev (May 30, 2008)

degoose said:


> *Progress on the border...*
> 
> Here be a few photographs on a border design for one of the chess boards.
> 
> ...


definitely starts to look degoosy! real nice Larry. with it finished it should look magnificent.


----------



## sbryan55 (Dec 8, 2007)

degoose said:


> *Progress on the border...*
> 
> Here be a few photographs on a border design for one of the chess boards.
> 
> ...


Larry, you certainly do believe in going the extra mile!! This would have been a gorgeous board without the border. But the additional work really pays dividends and makes this a unique board. I am looking forward to seeing it with a finish on it.


----------



## Beginningwoodworker (May 5, 2008)

degoose said:


> *Progress on the border...*
> 
> Here be a few photographs on a border design for one of the chess boards.
> 
> ...


Nice work, Larry.


----------



## donjoe (Feb 6, 2010)

degoose said:


> *Progress on the border...*
> 
> Here be a few photographs on a border design for one of the chess boards.
> 
> ...


This border shows real imagination. One very creative idea Larry.


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

degoose said:


> *Progress on the border...*
> 
> Here be a few photographs on a border design for one of the chess boards.
> 
> ...


Nice looking Larry.


----------



## wchips (Dec 11, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Progress on the border...*
> 
> Here be a few photographs on a border design for one of the chess boards.
> 
> ...


Nice chess board Larry.


----------



## sras (Oct 31, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Progress on the border...*
> 
> Here be a few photographs on a border design for one of the chess boards.
> 
> ...


Looking great Larry! I would go for the extra layer - not that you asked my opinion


----------



## terrilynne (Jun 24, 2010)

degoose said:


> *Progress on the border...*
> 
> Here be a few photographs on a border design for one of the chess boards.
> 
> ...


OOhh, very nice! I gives it a southwest style to it.


----------



## blackcherry (Dec 7, 2007)

degoose said:


> *Progress on the border...*
> 
> Here be a few photographs on a border design for one of the chess boards.
> 
> ...


Well done Larry now will have to call you Check Mate Larry…lol …BC


----------



## BigTiny (Jun 29, 2010)

degoose said:


> *Progress on the border...*
> 
> Here be a few photographs on a border design for one of the chess boards.
> 
> ...


Here's an idea, on the back of a chess board make a backgammon board. Double the fun.


----------



## tdv (Dec 29, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Progress on the border...*
> 
> Here be a few photographs on a border design for one of the chess boards.
> 
> ...


I think it looks great Larry I like the way you match the triangles at the corners by making the infills


----------



## jbertelson (Sep 26, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Progress on the border...*
> 
> Here be a few photographs on a border design for one of the chess boards.
> 
> ...


Nice work, you could put a picture or something on the other side so it could be hung on the wall when not in use….......(-:


----------

